# Mihajlovic commenta la vittoria contro l'Empoli. 29 Agosto 2015.



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Sinisa Mihajlovic, a Sky, commenta la vittoria contro l'Empoli. Ecco le parole del tecnico serbo molto molto critico con la squadra:"*L'unica cosa da salvare è il risultato. Non salvo altro. Quasi buio totale.* La squadra è troppo paurosa, *non c'era alcuna differenza rispetto all'anno scorso*. L'unica differenza l'hanno fatta gli attaccanti. C'è da lavorare tanto. Anche sulla testa. Durante la settimana lavoriamo bene, ma in partita la squadra sembra avere paura. Così non possiamo andare avanti. Davanti siamo forti, ma gli devono arrivare i palloni. Se non gli arrivano, è difficile fare gol.* I gol li hanno inventati loro, altrimenti avremmo perso. *Non abbiamo rischiato nulla, solo passaggi semplici che non portano da nessuna parte. Pensavo di essere a buon punto con il lavoro ma non è così. La differenza, rispetto al Milan dell'anno scorso, l'hanno fatta gli attaccanti. Per tutta la preparazione abbiamo fatto giocare Honda e Suso sulla trequarti. Ma anche Bonaventura può fare quel ruolo. *Ci vuole un pò di pazienza. So che posso averla. Ma so anche di avere poco tempo a disposizione per poter migliorare le cose*. Non riusciamo a pressare alti per mancanza di coraggio e di convinzione. Dobbiamo entrare in campo con un'altra testa, non dobbiamo pensare alle cose negative. *I tifosi oggi sono stati fin troppo positivi rispetto alle cose che hanno visto*. *Continuerò a lavorare e sono convinto che alla fine ci riuscirò*".


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Musica per le orecchie. Solo stima e rispetto per Miha. Ha detto la verità, per filo e per segno. Ecco perché lo volevo come allenatore, al di là del tipo di gioco pessimo che propone. Grazie Sinisa


----------



## raducioiu (29 Agosto 2015)

Io ho sentito l'intervista di Premium, più o meno avrà detto le stesse cose. Comunque ho apprezzato molto il fatto che è stato molto molto critico e si è assunto la responsabilità per la prestazione scadente.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Bravo. Molto molto onesto.


----------



## eldero (29 Agosto 2015)

Grandi dichiarazioni!


----------



## sballotello (29 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa Mihajlovic, a Sky, commenta la vittoria contro l'Empoli. Ecco le parole del tecnico serbo molto molto critico con la squadra:"*L'unica cosa da salvare è il risultato. Non salvo altro. Quasi buio totale.* La squadra è troppo paurosa, *non c'era alcuna differenza rispetto all'anno scorso*. L'unica differenza l'hanno fatta gli attaccanti. C'è da lavorare tanto. Anche sulla testa. Durante la settimana lavoriamo bene, ma in partita la squadra sembra avere paura. Così non possiamo andare avanti. Davanti siamo forti, ma gli devono arrivare i palloni. Se non gli arrivano, è difficile fare gol.* I gol li hanno inventati loro, altrimenti avremmo perso. *Non abbiamo rischiato nulla, solo passaggi semplici che non portano da nessuna parte. Pensavo di essere a buon punto con il lavoro ma non è così. La differenza, rispetto al Milan dell'anno scorso, l'hanno fatta gli attaccanti. Per tutta la preparazione abbiamo fatto giocare Honda e Suso sulla trequarti. Ma anche Bonaventura può fare quel ruolo".
> 
> In aggiornamento



silurone


----------



## Principe (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Musica per le orecchie. Solo stima e rispetto per Miha. Ha detto la verità, per filo e per segno. Ecco perché lo volevo come allenatore, al di là del tipo di gioco pessimo che propone. Grazie Sinisa



Non è che adesso se dice le cose giuste possiamo fare schifo eh .


----------



## Lo Gnu (29 Agosto 2015)

Si su Premium ha detto che meritavamo di perdere. E' incazzato e soprattutto molto deluso.


----------



## Victorss (29 Agosto 2015)

FINALMENTE. QUESTO E' UN UOMO NON UNO ZERBINO. Grande sinisa.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2015)

Allora datti una mossa, caro Sinisa.


----------



## Dany20 (29 Agosto 2015)

Bravo Miha. Fatti sentire dalla società!


----------



## markjordan (29 Agosto 2015)

analisi perfetta ma mettere noce dejong suso berto e' masochismo


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Intervista dell'anno a mani bassissime. Grande


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa Mihajlovic, a Sky, commenta la vittoria contro l'Empoli. Ecco le parole del tecnico serbo molto molto critico con la squadra:"*L'unica cosa da salvare è il risultato. Non salvo altro. Quasi buio totale.* La squadra è troppo paurosa, *non c'era alcuna differenza rispetto all'anno scorso*. L'unica differenza l'hanno fatta gli attaccanti. C'è da lavorare tanto. Anche sulla testa. Durante la settimana lavoriamo bene, ma in partita la squadra sembra avere paura. Così non possiamo andare avanti. Davanti siamo forti, ma gli devono arrivare i palloni. Se non gli arrivano, è difficile fare gol.* I gol li hanno inventati loro, altrimenti avremmo perso. *Non abbiamo rischiato nulla, solo passaggi semplici che non portano da nessuna parte. Pensavo di essere a buon punto con il lavoro ma non è così. La differenza, rispetto al Milan dell'anno scorso, l'hanno fatta gli attaccanti. Per tutta la preparazione abbiamo fatto giocare Honda e Suso sulla trequarti. Ma anche Bonaventura può fare quel ruolo. *Ci vuole un pò di pazienza. So che posso averla. Ma so anche di avere poco tempo a disposizione per poter migliorare le cose*. Non riusciamo a pressare alti per mancanza di coraggio e di convinzione. Dobbiamo entrare in campo con un'altra testa, non dobbiamo pensare alle cose negative. *I tifosi oggi sono stati fin troppo positivi rispetto alle cose che hanno visto*. *Continuerò a lavorare e sono convinto che alla fine ci riuscirò*".



Respect. 

Però mettili sotto. Distruggili.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Agosto 2015)

Ho fiducia in lui.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Agosto 2015)

Dichiarazioni sacrosante! Finalmente un mister che dice le cose come stanno (dopo Seedorf...)


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa Mihajlovic, a Sky, commenta la vittoria contro l'Empoli. Ecco le parole del tecnico serbo molto molto critico con la squadra:"*L'unica cosa da salvare è il risultato. Non salvo altro. Quasi buio totale.* La squadra è troppo paurosa, *non c'era alcuna differenza rispetto all'anno scorso*. L'unica differenza l'hanno fatta gli attaccanti. C'è da lavorare tanto. Anche sulla testa. Durante la settimana lavoriamo bene, ma in partita la squadra sembra avere paura. Così non possiamo andare avanti. Davanti siamo forti, ma gli devono arrivare i palloni. Se non gli arrivano, è difficile fare gol.* I gol li hanno inventati loro, altrimenti avremmo perso. *Non abbiamo rischiato nulla, solo passaggi semplici che non portano da nessuna parte. Pensavo di essere a buon punto con il lavoro ma non è così. La differenza, rispetto al Milan dell'anno scorso, l'hanno fatta gli attaccanti. Per tutta la preparazione abbiamo fatto giocare Honda e Suso sulla trequarti. Ma anche Bonaventura può fare quel ruolo. *Ci vuole un pò di pazienza. So che posso averla. Ma so anche di avere poco tempo a disposizione per poter migliorare le cose*. Non riusciamo a pressare alti per mancanza di coraggio e di convinzione. Dobbiamo entrare in campo con un'altra testa, non dobbiamo pensare alle cose negative. *I tifosi oggi sono stati fin troppo positivi rispetto alle cose che hanno visto*. *Continuerò a lavorare e sono convinto che alla fine ci riuscirò*".



Parole apprezzabili,ma questo è tutto ciò che Sinisa ha portato finora.


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non è che adesso se dice le cose giuste possiamo fare schifo eh .



Ovvio ma intanto se dobbiamo continuare a fare schifo e sempre meglio sentire cose giuste alla fine della partita piutosto che cose che ti facevano innervosire ancora di piu della partita


----------



## Kaw (29 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa Mihajlovic, a Sky, commenta la vittoria contro l'Empoli. Ecco le parole del tecnico serbo molto molto critico con la squadra:"*L'unica cosa da salvare è il risultato. Non salvo altro. Quasi buio totale.* La squadra è troppo paurosa, *non c'era alcuna differenza rispetto all'anno scorso*. L'unica differenza l'hanno fatta gli attaccanti. C'è da lavorare tanto. Anche sulla testa. Durante la settimana lavoriamo bene, ma in partita la squadra sembra avere paura. Così non possiamo andare avanti. Davanti siamo forti, ma gli devono arrivare i palloni. Se non gli arrivano, è difficile fare gol.* I gol li hanno inventati loro, altrimenti avremmo perso. *Non abbiamo rischiato nulla, solo passaggi semplici che non portano da nessuna parte. Pensavo di essere a buon punto con il lavoro ma non è così. La differenza, rispetto al Milan dell'anno scorso, l'hanno fatta gli attaccanti. Per tutta la preparazione abbiamo fatto giocare Honda e Suso sulla trequarti. Ma anche Bonaventura può fare quel ruolo. *Ci vuole un pò di pazienza. So che posso averla. Ma so anche di avere poco tempo a disposizione per poter migliorare le cose*. Non riusciamo a pressare alti per mancanza di coraggio e di convinzione. Dobbiamo entrare in campo con un'altra testa, non dobbiamo pensare alle cose negative. *I tifosi oggi sono stati fin troppo positivi rispetto alle cose che hanno visto*. *Continuerò a lavorare e sono convinto che alla fine ci riuscirò*".


L'ho sentito a SKY, mi è piaciuto.
Non ha dato alibi ai giocatori, nè a sè stesso, Inzaghi avrebbe assolto tutti e trovato mille scuse.
Atteggiamento giusto, ma la formazione iniziale era da censurare, forse influenzato troppo dalla prestazione di Firenze.


----------



## Victorss (29 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Parole apprezzabili,ma questo è tutto ciò che Sinisa ha portato finora.



Se a centrocampo giocatori DI SERIE A, non sanno fare due passaggi giusti in fila, un movimento come cristo comanda che colpa ne ha Sinisa? Il nostro centrocampo FA SCHIFO, non cambia come lo si metta in campo.
L'unica colpa che gli do e quel cavolo di De Jong davanti alla difesa. Non si può vedere ed è palesemente fuori condizione.


----------



## Principe (29 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ovvio ma intanto se dobbiamo continuare a fare schifo e sempre meglio sentire cose giuste alla fine della partita piutosto che cose che ti facevano innervosire ancora di piu della partita



Per carita però 4 passaggi in fila li gradirei


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2015)

Comunque ha ragione, la nostra è paura, perché nel precampionato giocavamo con un altro coraggio.

Nessuno che fa movimento, nessuno che vuole la palla, solo Bertolacci veniva a prenderla, ma se nessuno fa movimento è normale che la perdi.

È una questione di uomini a centrocampo ma solo fino a un certo punto, squadre con cc più scarsi giocano un calcio molto migliore


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

Dichiarazioni serie e professionali, che non si sentivano da anni.

Sono comunque deluso dalle sue scelte.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Se a centrocampo giocatori DI SERIE A, non sanno fare due passaggi giusti in fila, un movimento come cristo comanda che colpa ne ha Sinisa? Il nostro centrocampo FA SCHIFO, non cambia come lo si metta in campo.
> L'unica colpa che gli do e quel cavolo di De Jong davanti alla difesa. Non si può vedere ed è palesemente fuori condizione.



Gli acquisti gli richiesti/avallati lui.


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Agosto 2015)

Ha detto quello che doveva, cmq io gli farei una sola domanda: perche De jong?


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Agosto 2015)

Si salva giusto solo per le dichiarazioni. A livello tecnico/tattica fa pena ed ha avallato acquisti ridicoli. Per non parlare della richiesta di Soriano.


----------



## el_gaucho (29 Agosto 2015)

Il gioco e' rimasto quello dell'anno scorso ma almeno le interviste sono di tuttaltra natura.
Io mi ricordo prestazioni pessime cosi' anche l'anno passato, ma poi mi venivano i dolori di fegato a sentire inzagli disco rotto che la squadra aveva dato tutto, i giocatori lo seguivano, il gruppo unito, non si puo' pensare di dominare con l'empoli in casa.
Non sono un grande estimatore di mihajlovic per il gioco che propone, ma ho il massimo rispetto per la sua onesta' e non nascondersi dietro le foglie di fico


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Agosto 2015)

Molto molto bene. Speriamo seguano i fatti a queste parole.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Agosto 2015)

Questo deve riparare il disastro che ha fatto Inzaghi lo scorso anno, e questo lavoro non lo fai certo in tre mesi.


----------



## markjordan (29 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Comunque ha ragione, la nostra è paura, perché nel precampionato giocavamo con un altro coraggio.
> 
> Nessuno che fa movimento, nessuno che vuole la palla, solo Bertolacci veniva a prenderla, ma se nessuno fa movimento è normale che la perdi.
> 
> È una questione di uomini a centrocampo ma solo fino a un certo punto, squadre con cc più scarsi giocano un calcio molto migliore


maglia e campo troppo pesanti x giocatori medi , sembrano imballati


----------



## el_gaucho (29 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ha detto quello che doveva, cmq io gli farei una sola domanda: perche De jong?



Io aggiungerei perche' nocerino? E perche' Suso ?


----------



## raducioiu (29 Agosto 2015)

Eravamo abituati a cose tipo "i ragazzi hanno fatto una buona partita" e "se Saponara non avesse segnato avremmo vinto 2 a 0".


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Comunque ha ragione, la nostra è paura, perché nel precampionato giocavamo con un altro coraggio.
> 
> Nessuno che fa movimento, nessuno che vuole la palla, solo Bertolacci veniva a prenderla, ma se nessuno fa movimento è normale che la perdi.
> 
> È una questione di uomini a centrocampo ma solo fino a un certo punto, squadre con cc più scarsi giocano un calcio molto migliore



Per questo si fanno le rifondazioni.
I reduci delle stagioni negative si portano dietro i problemi passati, destabilizzando anche gli altri giocatori.

De Jong, De Sciglio, Zapata, Poli, Montolivo, per citarne qualcuno, non sono granché, ma quel che è peggio è che non potranno mai più trovare tranquillità e fiducia al Milan, e questo malessere lo estendono anche agli altri.


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2015)

Per quelli devi aspettare l'ingresso di Mario e Menez


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Grandi dichiarazioni, oggi ha commesso l'errore di far giocare Nocerino ok, ma nel complesso sta pagando colpe non sue.


----------



## raducioiu (30 Agosto 2015)

Sta dicendo ottime cose anche in conferenza stampa.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Agosto 2015)

per lo meno è stato onesto. 

c'è tanto da lavorare, ma se Bertolacci è un cesso c'è poco da fare, puoi trasmettergli tutta la grinta e la cattiveria che vuoi, ma giocherà sempre da schifo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Agosto 2015)

Rendiamoci conto che l'anno scorso il nostro allenatore alla fine di partite come queste diceva che non si può dominare l'Empoli a San Siro. Almeno è un grosso passo in avanti


----------



## raducioiu (30 Agosto 2015)

> Allora datti una mossa, caro Sinisa.


Anche lui in conferenza stampa ha detto che deve sbrigarsi a cambiare le cose, perché qui (al Milan) di tempo non ce n'è per aspettare.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2015)

dichiarazioni perfette. Onestissimo e coerente. Però sinisa. E' compito tuo farli svegliare. E non ci stai riuscendo.


----------



## folletto (30 Agosto 2015)

Uno che non si nasconde. Per ora facciamo pena come lo scorso anno ma almeno non ascoltiamo dichiarazioni deliranti dopo le partite. Come dice lui c'è anche tanta paura e timidezza in questo gruppo.


----------



## Gekyn (30 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> dichiarazioni perfette. Onestissimo e coerente. Però sinisa. E' compito tuo farli svegliare. E non ci stai riuscendo.



Suvvia è la seconda partita.....


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Agosto 2015)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Io aggiungerei perche' nocerino? E perche' Suso ?



Scusa, direi: perche De Jong è inamovibile?


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Suvvia è la seconda partita.....




suvvia cosa?
Non sta qui da due giorni sinisa.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (30 Agosto 2015)

Dice che hanno paura di giocare e grazie non sanno giocare e quindi si 
tengono coperti x non sbagliare, deve chiedere alla società almeno un
top a centrocampo sennò hai voglia a lavorare, anche lavorando 10 anni
Kucka non sarà mai Fabregas e neanche Bertolacci sarà mai Pogba..
Si faccia prendere almeno Witsel altrimenti e finito in partenza..


----------



## el_gaucho (30 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Scusa, direi: perche De Jong è inamovibile?



Siamo in pieno accordo, non ho dubbi su cio' che dici, io non gli avrei mai rinnovato il contratto e lo dissi in tempi non sospetti.
ma se per Suso posso anche capire che vuoi provarlo, la scelta di nocerino e' inconcepibile. Ma davvero ti vuoi affidare a lui per rimettere in sesto un centrocampo disastrato?!


----------



## gabuz (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bravo. Molto molto onesto.



"Non posso rimproverare nulla ai ragazzi. Hanno dato tutto." (Cit.)


----------



## gabuz (30 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> suvvia cosa?
> Non sta qui da due giorni sinisa.



Se c'è una cosa difficile e indubbiamente lunga è lavorare sulla testa. Il problema peggiore che ci potesse capitare


----------



## Love (30 Agosto 2015)

onesto...


----------



## danjr (30 Agosto 2015)

Belle dichiarazioni, ma mai più lasciar fuori Bonaventura


----------



## kYMERA (30 Agosto 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> L'ho sentito a SKY, mi è piaciuto.
> Non ha dato alibi ai giocatori, nè a sè stesso, Inzaghi avrebbe assolto tutti e trovato mille scuse.
> Atteggiamento giusto, ma la formazione iniziale era da censurare, forse influenzato troppo dalla prestazione di Firenze.



Secondo me lo ha fatto un po' apposta nel senso lasciando Bonaventura e Honda in panchina ha voluto dare un segnale forte: o vi svegliate oppure vi sedete in panca tranquillamente, faccio giocare Nocerino (il che è tutto dire).
Diciamo che la partita con l'Empoli ha dato una mano sotto questo punto di vista, difficilmente l'avrebbe messa cosi se avessimo giocato contro l'Inter o un'altra squadra più forte


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Agosto 2015)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Siamo in pieno accordo, non ho dubbi su cio' che dici, io non gli avrei mai rinnovato il contratto e lo dissi in tempi non sospetti.
> ma se per Suso posso anche capire che vuoi provarlo, la scelta di nocerino e' inconcepibile. Ma davvero ti vuoi affidare a lui per rimettere in sesto un centrocampo disastrato?!



Quoto; finora Sinisa puo parlare benissimo anche essere molto onesto ma tecnica e tatticamente non mi convince per nulla, non ho capito ancora cosa vuole fare con De Jong e Bertolacci a centrocampo, poi quella scelta Ely a Firenze e ieri Nocerino sono qualcosa di inconcepibile


----------



## Isao (30 Agosto 2015)

Stesse dichiarazioni di Inzaghi cit.


----------



## martinmilan (30 Agosto 2015)

belle dichiarazioni ma durerà poco...

se poi arriva soriano vuol dire che si è tirato la mazza sui piedi.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (30 Agosto 2015)

Sinisa belle parole però devi capire che de jong il campo lo deve vedere col binocolo! È una rovina per la squadra, affossa tutti gli altri che già di loro non brillano particolarmente...


----------



## martinmilan (30 Agosto 2015)

de jong purtroppo è solo un gattuso che gioca davanti alla difesa..quando c è da ripartire sono problemi.


----------



## Patryipe (30 Agosto 2015)

Finalmente delle dichiarazioni serie. Peccato che per il resto sembra il Milan di Pippinzaghi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa Mihajlovic, a Sky, commenta la vittoria contro l'Empoli. Ecco le parole del tecnico serbo molto molto critico con la squadra:"*L'unica cosa da salvare è il risultato. Non salvo altro. Quasi buio totale.* La squadra è troppo paurosa, *non c'era alcuna differenza rispetto all'anno scorso*. L'unica differenza l'hanno fatta gli attaccanti. C'è da lavorare tanto. Anche sulla testa. Durante la settimana lavoriamo bene, ma in partita la squadra sembra avere paura. Così non possiamo andare avanti. Davanti siamo forti, ma gli devono arrivare i palloni. Se non gli arrivano, è difficile fare gol.* I gol li hanno inventati loro, altrimenti avremmo perso. *Non abbiamo rischiato nulla, solo passaggi semplici che non portano da nessuna parte. Pensavo di essere a buon punto con il lavoro ma non è così. La differenza, rispetto al Milan dell'anno scorso, l'hanno fatta gli attaccanti. Per tutta la preparazione abbiamo fatto giocare Honda e Suso sulla trequarti. Ma anche Bonaventura può fare quel ruolo. *Ci vuole un pò di pazienza. So che posso averla. Ma so anche di avere poco tempo a disposizione per poter migliorare le cose*. Non riusciamo a pressare alti per mancanza di coraggio e di convinzione. Dobbiamo entrare in campo con un'altra testa, non dobbiamo pensare alle cose negative. *I tifosi oggi sono stati fin troppo positivi rispetto alle cose che hanno visto*. *Continuerò a lavorare e sono convinto che alla fine ci riuscirò*".



Ho visto l'intervista in diretta e si vedeva lontano un chilometro che era nero nero non aveva manco voglia di parlare, sono felicissima quando ha detto quelle cose,fosse stato Inzaghi  invece è stato onestissimo abbiamo fatto malissimo, i giocatori non hanno "mentalità da grande" semplicemente perchè non sono da grande squadra a parte quei 2/3 giocatori che sanno il significato di giocatore per il Milan.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (30 Agosto 2015)

E' stato molto onesto, bastava guardarlo in faccia per capire che era arrabbiatissimo, spero appenda qualcuno al muro dopo prestazioni del genere. 
A parte questo c'è da dire che ieri c'ha messo anche del suo, con alcune scelte iniziali abbastanza inspiegabili.


----------



## MilanLover (30 Agosto 2015)

Belle dichiarazioni


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> belle dichiarazioni ma durerà poco...
> 
> se poi arriva soriano vuol dire che si è tirato la mazza sui piedi.



Belle dichiarazioni e ci sono allenatori come Inzaghi che avrebbero detto "oggi la cosa piu importante sono i tre punti... i giocatori hanno dato tutto..."
Ma diciamo che e comunque piu semplice farle alla prima occasione che quando sarano due mesi che facciamo schifo e non sapra nemmeno lui cosa inventarsi.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi, lo avete detto voi mesi fa: 'Per riparare quanto (non) fatto da Inzaghi ci vorranno mesi e mesi', Mihajlovic lo ha detto: il problema, oltre che tecnico, è soprattutto mentale. Lo sa anche lui che non può metterci un anno a cambiare le cose, però non ha neanche la bacchetta magica, quindi l'ultimo con cui dobbiamo prendercela a oggi è l'allenatore. L'artefice primario della situazione in cui ci troviamo oggi è la dirigenza, che in questi anni ha declassato questa squadra in una maniera incredibile e ora è normale che i tifosi vogliano i risultati e il bel gioco subito, ma non è ancora possibile, lo ripeto. L'unica cosa che gli rimprovero è la scelta di non far giocare Bonaventura, uno dei meno peggiori con la Fiorentina.


----------



## martinmilan (30 Agosto 2015)

ovvio che il problema sia mentale...san siro non è il genoa o la samp..con tutto il rispetto.

per questo fra kondogbia e bertolacci non c è paragone...una ha dimostrato che sa fare la differenza ad alti livelli l'altro è ancora un incognita...a centrocampo abbiamo gente che trema con la palla tra i piedi..hai voglia ad aspettarli..


----------



## Butcher (30 Agosto 2015)

Ha ragione. La parte più importante è quando sottolinea che la squadra ha paura, perché è vero. Prima di tutto questi devono riacquistare fiducia in sé stessi, cosa dopo anni di scoppole viene per forza meno.


----------



## bmb (30 Agosto 2015)

Tra le righe si legge che vuole un centrocampista tecnico.


----------



## walter 22 (30 Agosto 2015)

In questi giorni sono stato critico su Sinisa soprattutto per gli ultimi arrivi che erano in contrasto con quello che aveva detto fino ad oggi, gli imputavo il fatto di aver acconsentito a Galliani di fare i soliti acquisti disastrosi ma si sa che con il Gallo o abbassi la cresta o vieni fatto fuori ed il fatto di non avere spinto a dovere per un centrocampista tecnico.
Ieri però durante l'intervista ho visto non un allenatore ma un uomo molto deluso e sincero, quasi tradito dai propri giocatori, la frase "hanno paura" dice tutto. Ma le parole che più mi hanno colpito sono state "*per adesso* mi prendo io tutte le responsabilità" quel per adesso vuol dire molto.


----------



## Kaladin85 (30 Agosto 2015)

Ad oggi l'unica differenza tra Mihajlovic ed inzaghi è che il serbo non cerca scuse e non difende i giocatori quando fanno schifo ma li mette di fronte alle proprie responsabilità.
Detto questo, la scelta di nocerino e bertolacci titolari e Bonaventura in panchina è stata un delirio che forse non avrebbe prodotto nemmeno inzaghi


----------



## Doctore (30 Agosto 2015)

Da un inzaghi che dopo una vittoria con una squadra retrocessa(vendendo da 3/4 sconfitte)tesseva le lodi a giocatori e dirigenza ecc...a un allenatore che dice le cose come stanno dopo una brutta vittoria c'e un enorme differenza.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

A Premium era quasi sconsolato. Mi da l'idea che sia una squadra che in allenamento faccia bene e segue le indicazioni del mister...e poi in partita crolla.


----------



## davoreb (30 Agosto 2015)

Grosso problema di personalità nella squadra, serve qualcuno che cambi personalità alla squadra, ibra era perfetto per questo.

A questo punto prenderei anche un centrocampista forte e di personalità anche a fine carriera. (quasi mi vergogno)


----------



## osvaldobusatti (30 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Comunque ha ragione, la nostra è paura, perché nel precampionato giocavamo con un altro coraggio.
> 
> Nessuno che fa movimento, nessuno che vuole la palla, solo Bertolacci veniva a prenderla, ma se nessuno fa movimento è normale che la perdi.
> 
> È una questione di uomini a centrocampo ma solo fino a un certo punto, squadre con cc più scarsi giocano un calcio molto migliore



I soli movimenti che ho visto in campo li hanno fatti gli attaccanti. Due solisti in un coro di stonati.
Fatica sprecata...


----------



## franck3211 (30 Agosto 2015)

Con un ottimo centrocampo, tipo witsel e maher eravamo davvero una bella squadra, occasione persa.


----------



## Fabregas (30 Agosto 2015)

Ma che mi tocca leggere... Paragonare Miha al lecchino, ma neanche sulla luna...

Il problema del Milan -il centrocampo- quest'anno è ancora più evidente per il modulo scelto. 
Nel 4312 i centrocampisti sono FONDAMENTALI più che nel 433 -che provavamo ad usare- usavamo l'anno scorso.

Nel 433 i problemi del centrocampo li potevi mascherare con il gioco sulle fasce; nel 4312 il fantasista e il regista sono le colonne portanti del centrocampo e ,guarda caso, non abbiamo ne uno ne l'altro.


----------



## Schism75 (30 Agosto 2015)

Si belle dichiarazioni. Ma adesso spiegami il senso di far giocare Nocerino. Perché vicino non aveva Pirlo e seedorf e rui costa, e nemmeno van bommel, aquilani e Ibra. Quindi cosa si aspettava? Giocate di prima? Lanci di 50 metri? Possesso palla? Incursioni, senza nessuno che sappia imbucare i compagni? E Montolivo fuori quando in campo non hai nessuno che sappia almeno provare a fare il regista che spiegazione ha? 

E, ancora una volta, una squadra di calcio che non pensa sia opportuno avere uno o più ragionatori con la palla, potrà fare degli exploit una tantum. A lungo termine farà un percorso mediocre.


----------



## martinmilan (30 Agosto 2015)

comunque è un gran sollievo avere un allenatore che non dice che non si può dominare l'empoli a san siro...

l'unica cosa che si può imputargli è il fatto di aver visto i problemi tecnici troppo tardi..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2015)

Dichiarazioni perfette, però servirebbe anche un po' di gioco


----------



## martinmilan (30 Agosto 2015)

avete tutti ragione però...quel centrocampo era allucinante ma a pensarci se montolivo fosse davvero mezzo rotto e honda non lo convincesse,l'unica scelta sbagliata è stata jack in panca...


----------



## Aragorn (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa Mihajlovic, a Sky, commenta la vittoria contro l'Empoli. Ecco le parole del tecnico serbo molto molto critico con la squadra:"*L'unica cosa da salvare è il risultato. Non salvo altro. Quasi buio totale.* La squadra è troppo paurosa, *non c'era alcuna differenza rispetto all'anno scorso*. L'unica differenza l'hanno fatta gli attaccanti. C'è da lavorare tanto. Anche sulla testa. Durante la settimana lavoriamo bene, ma in partita la squadra sembra avere paura. Così non possiamo andare avanti. Davanti siamo forti, ma gli devono arrivare i palloni. Se non gli arrivano, è difficile fare gol.* I gol li hanno inventati loro, altrimenti avremmo perso. *Non abbiamo rischiato nulla, solo passaggi semplici che non portano da nessuna parte. Pensavo di essere a buon punto con il lavoro ma non è così. La differenza, rispetto al Milan dell'anno scorso, l'hanno fatta gli attaccanti. Per tutta la preparazione abbiamo fatto giocare Honda e Suso sulla trequarti. Ma anche Bonaventura può fare quel ruolo. *Ci vuole un pò di pazienza. So che posso averla. Ma so anche di avere poco tempo a disposizione per poter migliorare le cose*. Non riusciamo a pressare alti per mancanza di coraggio e di convinzione. Dobbiamo entrare in campo con un'altra testa, non dobbiamo pensare alle cose negative. *I tifosi oggi sono stati fin troppo positivi rispetto alle cose che hanno visto*. *Continuerò a lavorare e sono convinto che alla fine ci riuscirò*".



Se non altro abbiamo alla guida una persona intelligente che vive a stretto contatto con la realtà, infatti è alquanto difficile risolvere i problemi laddove non sai nemmeno riconoscerli. Insomma, parole che lasciano abbastanza sperare per il futuro, però se arrivasse un ottimo centrocampista le speranze aumenterebbero notevolmente


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Agosto 2015)

Comunque, se non ricordo male questa cosa che la squadra andasse benissimo in allenamento e crollasse in partita la diceva anche Inzaghi.


----------



## wfiesso (30 Agosto 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Eravamo abituati a cose tipo "i ragazzi hanno fatto una buona partita" e "se Saponara non avesse segnato avremmo vinto 2 a 0".



dimentichi anche la famigerata " non è facile avere il pallino del gioco contro l'Empoli a San Siro" 

cmq sono soddisfatto del suo commento, ha dato carne a tutti, ho apprezzato molto anche il commento sui tifosi, se con il perugia li ha criticati per i fischi a cerci (giustamente), ieri ha fatto bene a dire quelle cose. 
sul piano del gioco invece sono profondamente deluso, è vero quel che ha detto [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION], hanno paura, ma presentarsi in questo modo contro l'empoli con il derby alle porte non è ammissibile, a costo di prenderli a calci deve svegliarli.

piccola nota sulla curva, ho apprezzato molto il voler sostenere la squadra, si possono criticare i giocatori per lo scarso impegno, ma sentire lo stadio cantare dev'essere motivo di vanto e di orgoglio, dovevano sputare sangue ieri... però: tutta l'aria di contestazione a Galliani? tutto sparito con un comunicato? tutti a fare i buoni perchè FORSE prende Witsel? no cara curva sud, così non va bene


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2015)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> *Dice che hanno paura di giocare e grazie non sanno giocare e quindi si
> tengono coperti x non sbagliare*, deve chiedere alla società almeno un
> top a centrocampo sennò hai voglia a lavorare, anche lavorando 10 anni
> Kucka non sarà mai Fabregas e neanche Bertolacci sarà mai Pogba..
> Si faccia prendere almeno Witsel altrimenti e finito in partenza..


Esatto, con questo centrocampo non ci saranno mai miglioramenti. Ci vogliono acquisti.


----------



## MissRossonera (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa Mihajlovic, a Sky, commenta la vittoria contro l'Empoli. Ecco le parole del tecnico serbo molto molto critico con la squadra:"*L'unica cosa da salvare è il risultato. Non salvo altro. Quasi buio totale.* La squadra è troppo paurosa, *non c'era alcuna differenza rispetto all'anno scorso*. L'unica differenza l'hanno fatta gli attaccanti. C'è da lavorare tanto. Anche sulla testa. Durante la settimana lavoriamo bene, ma in partita la squadra sembra avere paura. Così non possiamo andare avanti. Davanti siamo forti, ma gli devono arrivare i palloni. Se non gli arrivano, è difficile fare gol.* I gol li hanno inventati loro, altrimenti avremmo perso. *Non abbiamo rischiato nulla, solo passaggi semplici che non portano da nessuna parte. Pensavo di essere a buon punto con il lavoro ma non è così. La differenza, rispetto al Milan dell'anno scorso, l'hanno fatta gli attaccanti. Per tutta la preparazione abbiamo fatto giocare Honda e Suso sulla trequarti. Ma anche Bonaventura può fare quel ruolo. *Ci vuole un pò di pazienza. So che posso averla. Ma so anche di avere poco tempo a disposizione per poter migliorare le cose*. Non riusciamo a pressare alti per mancanza di coraggio e di convinzione. Dobbiamo entrare in campo con un'altra testa, non dobbiamo pensare alle cose negative. *I tifosi oggi sono stati fin troppo positivi rispetto alle cose che hanno visto*. *Continuerò a lavorare e sono convinto che alla fine ci riuscirò*".



La partita non l'ho vista,ma apprezzo tantissimo la sua onestà,non è da tutti. Poi non parliamo di chi l'ha preceduto,mondi paralleli.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa Mihajlovic, a Sky, commenta la vittoria contro l'Empoli. Ecco le parole del tecnico serbo molto molto critico con la squadra:"*L'unica cosa da salvare è il risultato. Non salvo altro. Quasi buio totale.* La squadra è troppo paurosa, *non c'era alcuna differenza rispetto all'anno scorso*. L'unica differenza l'hanno fatta gli attaccanti. C'è da lavorare tanto. Anche sulla testa. Durante la settimana lavoriamo bene, ma in partita la squadra sembra avere paura. Così non possiamo andare avanti. Davanti siamo forti, ma gli devono arrivare i palloni. Se non gli arrivano, è difficile fare gol.* I gol li hanno inventati loro, altrimenti avremmo perso. *Non abbiamo rischiato nulla, solo passaggi semplici che non portano da nessuna parte. Pensavo di essere a buon punto con il lavoro ma non è così. La differenza, rispetto al Milan dell'anno scorso, l'hanno fatta gli attaccanti. Per tutta la preparazione abbiamo fatto giocare Honda e Suso sulla trequarti. Ma anche Bonaventura può fare quel ruolo. *Ci vuole un pò di pazienza. So che posso averla. Ma so anche di avere poco tempo a disposizione per poter migliorare le cose*. Non riusciamo a pressare alti per mancanza di coraggio e di convinzione. Dobbiamo entrare in campo con un'altra testa, non dobbiamo pensare alle cose negative. *I tifosi oggi sono stati fin troppo positivi rispetto alle cose che hanno visto*. *Continuerò a lavorare e sono convinto che alla fine ci riuscirò*".



Bravo Sinisa.

Se dice che pensava di essere ad un buon punto, ma non é cosi, ha ragione a dire che c'è da lavorare soprattutto di testa.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (30 Agosto 2015)

Inzaghi almeno era realista, sapeva di non poter dominare l' Empoli.


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2015)

Passare da Inzaghi a Sinisa è un abisso. Solo per le conferenze stampa. Bravo Miha, onesto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Agosto 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non è che adesso se dice le cose giuste possiamo fare schifo eh .



Almeno non dobbiamo sentire che i ragazzi hanno dato tutto e meritano i complimenti anche dopo aver perso in casa con squadre da serie B.....


----------

